# What's a step up from Campchef/Traeger level? Time to upgrade



## wahoowad (Oct 5, 2021)

In  2.5 years I've had nothing but problems from my Campchef...too many failed parts and now it's starting to rust away. I consider Campchef and Traeger and others in that price range to be entry level big-box store products designed for casual users. I smoke enough that I want to now buy a step up and interested in suggestions. 

My needs remain fairly basic, usually smoking for small family so that's usually just a chicken or two at a time or a brisket or maybe 3 racks of ribs. What is a good pellet smoker of noticably better quality?


----------



## ksmith9 (Oct 5, 2021)

I just made the jump to charcoal from. Pellet. Doing my first cook as we speak. I got the masterbuilt 1050. I'll give you a review on it after the cook


----------



## BB-que (Oct 5, 2021)

wahoowad said:


> In  2.5 years I've had nothing but problems from my Campchef...too many failed parts and now it's starting to rust away. I consider Campchef and Traeger and others in that price range to be entry level big-box store products designed for casual users. I smoke enough that I want to now buy a step up and interested in suggestions.
> 
> My needs remain fairly basic, usually smoking for small family so that's usually just a chicken or two at a time or a brisket or maybe 3 racks of ribs. What is a good pellet smoker of noticably better quality?


Highly recommmend Rec Tec - great product and better CS.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm not a pellet guy but most folks here who have one speak very highly of Rec-Tec. RAY


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 5, 2021)

Look into yoder. Made in Kansas. 

Scott


----------



## kruizer (Oct 5, 2021)

Yoder YS640


----------



## MadMax281 (Oct 5, 2021)

Lone Star Grillz 20x36 or 20x42. Expensive but built like a tank with Fireboard controller. They put out a good amount of smoke for sure.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Oct 5, 2021)

I recommend recteq as well. And depending on where you live I have a 700 for sale


----------



## ofelles (Oct 5, 2021)

The Lone Star Grillz pellet was not available when I bought my Yoder.  I have not regretted the purchase though.  Steady temps built like a tank and now has the Fireboard controller.   
ksmith9 mentioned charcoal, I had an LSG insulated cabinet cooker that is very close to set and forget when used with a controller and fan


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 5, 2021)

Lots of good suggestions above in Rec Teq, Yoder and LSG. Choice between those could couples down to availability in your area.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Oct 5, 2021)

MAK Grills would be my pick if I were in that market, they seem to be sold out though.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 5, 2021)

I just went though the same decision process and ended up with a Recteq 1250, this Thursday will be week one with it and I have already done chicken thighs at 450, spare ribs & tips, 1/2 pork butt, and a brisket point cut.....(ie 45 min, 6 hour, 8 hour, and 12 hour cooks). and all I can say is I like it!  

I really like the Yoder and LSG but just couldn’t justify the price point and waiting for one......personally I don’t think you could go wrong with any of them.....


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 5, 2021)

I know a Pitts & Spitts owner and dealer.  He has sold many to satisfied customers.

A friend used to sell a now defunct brand that was a pretty good unit.
He says to start with Green Mountain

I have a Masterbuilt that is basically a cheaper Traeger clone.
I'm going to try a different controller and if that fails, I will probably jump to a Rec Teq


----------



## Buttah Butts (Oct 6, 2021)

Rec Tec


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Oct 6, 2021)

RecTec


----------



## sandyut (Oct 6, 2021)

Rec Tec - hands down the best purchase I have made in years.


----------



## Apparition (Oct 10, 2021)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> MAK Grills would be my pick if I were in that market, they seem to be sold out though.


Love my 2 star


----------



## bdawg (Oct 31, 2021)

I just upgraded my Pitboss 700FB to a Recteq 700.
I've already done 2 batches of smoked cashews, a batch of beef jerky, and today is a rack of Spare Ribs.
So far, I am LOVING this Recteq-  it holds temp right where I set it, it has no problem starting up, and the build quality is head and shoulders above my old rig.
I added the high-temp gasket tape around the lid as my only change.
Can't go wrong with a Recteq, IMO.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 31, 2021)

Don't have one but think if I do I'd go with rectec! Haven't heard one bad thing about them.  Wished I lived closer to Ohio and 

 Buckeye02


Ryan


----------



## Buckeye02 (Oct 31, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Don't have one but think if I do I'd go with rectec! Haven't heard one bad thing about them.  Wished I lived closer to Ohio and
> 
> Buckeye02
> 
> ...


Lol! The 700 wishes you did too! It's been put up for winter for over a month. Keep the WSM and the kettle out year around though. Cook a few times a week on them year aaround. The kettle sees 95% of the action


----------



## BaldEagleOne (Nov 6, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Don't have one but think if I do I'd go with rectec! Haven't heard one bad thing about them.  Wished I lived closer to Ohio and @TGRIMMOSU#1
> 
> Ryan


Hmm. I've had  a 36" Camp Chef Woodwind, and I've done a couple of dozen smokes, all of which have gone perfectly. The only complaint which, I think would go along with any smoker, is cleaning it after a smoke. But if I had to look for a smoker again, I'd look closely at the Lone Star smokers because they're made in the USA, and have a database function in the app.


----------



## rileybowler (Dec 2, 2021)

wahoowad said:


> In  2.5 years I've had nothing but problems from my Campchef...too many failed parts and now it's starting to rust away. I consider Campchef and Traeger and others in that price range to be entry level big-box store products designed for casual users. I smoke enough that I want to now buy a step up and interested in suggestions.
> 
> My needs remain fairly basic, usually smoking for small family so that's usually just a chicken or two at a time or a brisket or maybe 3 racks of ribs. What is a good pellet smoker of noticably better quality?


I am really surprised that you have had so many problems with the Camp Chef, I own a Camp Chef DLX24 Pro and the only problem that I have had with it in 6 years is I had to replace the temperature probe which was cheap on Amazon and the ash dumper knob cracked which cost less than $3.00. I am curious which model did or do you have of the Camp Chef.


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 3, 2021)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> .


Thats my new favorite user name


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 3, 2021)

rileybowler said:


> I am really surprised that you have had so many problems with the Camp Chef, I own a Camp Chef DLX24 Pro and the only problem that I have had with it in 6 years is I had to replace the temperature probe which was cheap on Amazon and the ash dumper knob cracked which cost less than $3.00. I am curious which model did or do you have of the Camp Chef.


I bought a DLX24 maybe 3 years ago?, and initially had several problems. Temp swings in the range of +45 / -30. They sent me a new controller and temp probe. That slowed it down to a more manageable level. Then the auger motor went... they sent me that free also.  After that I kept using it with no problems. I just told myself that when it dies again it's done and I'll buy a high end model, rec tec Yoder, mak ..   Then  I saw a new PID style gen 2 controller one day and bought it on sale (from optics planet if I recall), and ever since installing that temp swings are small and now it has 5 degree increments and 10 smoke settings.  That is the last major part I'm buying for it, and it's next failure will be its last. Camp chefs customer service is great, and maybe now that they have the new controllers issues will be less frequent, but I'm heading elsewhere for my next pellet pooper.


----------



## rileybowler (Dec 3, 2021)

mr_whipple said:


> I bought a DLX24 maybe 3 years ago?, and initially had several problems. Temp swings in the range of +45 / -30. They sent me a new controller and temp probe. That slowed it down to a more manageable level. Then the auger motor went... they sent me that free also.  After that I kept using it with no problems. I just told myself that when it dies again it's done and I'll buy a high end model, rec tec Yoder, mak ..   Then  I saw a new PID style gen 2 controller one day and bought it on sale (from optics planet if I recall), and ever since installing that temp swings are small and now it has 5 degree increments and 10 smoke settings.  That is the last major part I'm buying for it, and it's next failure will be its last. Camp chefs customer service is great, and maybe now that they have the new controllers issues will be less frequent, but I'm heading elsewhere for my next pellet pooper.


 When and if mine breaks down I am going to go with a newer model in the Camp Chef line that comes with the new PID controller or Gorilla or Recteq but I have to admit that you have had problems with your smoker and it does seem like Camp Chef worked with you.


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 3, 2021)

Yes, they did. And in no way did they ever give me any reason to believe they were anything but sincere in their desire to help.  That said, I shouldn't have to deal with them for repeated failure on a product that new. That sucks for the customer service folks as they have nothing to do with poorly designed stuff. I was just so frustrated having to mess with it. Especially the auger motor. It just hangs off the end of the auger shaft, held on by a small screw. It looks quite "trailer park" to say the least.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 3, 2021)

mr_whipple, by your account you had two problems and Camp Chef came thru for you.  The more manageable temp swings were typical of pre PID controllers.  Yet somehow you think dropping more cash on another brand of cooker will cut down on the number of problems.  If you think that way maybe you should buy a non electric solution.


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 3, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> mr_whipple, by your account you had two problems and Camp Chef came thru for you.  The more manageable temp swings were typical of pre PID controllers.  Yet somehow you think dropping more cash on another brand of cooker will cut down on the number of problems.  If you think that way maybe you should buy a non electric solution.


I'm not dropping any cash til this one dies, but buying something of higher quality is generally a way to get fewer problems whether it be a smoker or otherwise. I think camp chef sold me a crappy product but backed it with great customer service. Sorry... not sorry for not wanting to buy a crappy product again. Not sure what's wrong with that way of thinking.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 4, 2021)

More expensive Does Not mean higher quality when nearly everyone is using electronic components from China.  I've heard horror stories from folks who have Memphis grills and others which cost thousands of dollars.  Service is what counts.


----------

